# How much sardines?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I usually give Sigurd a can of sardines, 2-3x a week (been doing this for a while).

I've noticed the past couple of weeks, that Sigurd is getting more and more picky about eating his kibble (I think I'll have to switch up brands when I get back from vacation). He's always been a pretty picky eater though. I usually give him 2 cups, 2 times a day. I am lucky if he eats 1 or 2 cups. I think it mostly has to do with the weather, it's been pretty humid and hot.

Anyway - I am leaving on vacation on the 19th and Sigurd will be at a great kennel (he's been there 2x before) until the 29th. I am worried he will not eat enough, especially since they have timed feedings. (I just lay the food out and remember how much he's eaten).

I know he will eat at least 2 cups a day if I get the staff to put half a can of sardines on it (they already said they would, they have a fridge to store the other half a can). 

I guess what am I trying to ask : How many sardines are too much? I buy a brand that says No Salt Added, but it does have a content of salt, just not as much as other cans.

I figured I would get them to put half a can on 1 of his meals a day. I just don't want to make him sick. I know he'll love it. 

Maybe I'm just over thinking this -- I know humans shouldn't have more than x amount of fish per week. :help:


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Sigurd's Mom said:


> I usually give Sigurd a can of sardines, 2-3x a week (been doing this for a while).
> 
> I've noticed the past couple of weeks, that Sigurd is getting more and more picky about eating his kibble (I think I'll have to switch up brands when I get back from vacation). He's always been a pretty picky eater though. I usually give him 2 cups, 2 times a day. I am lucky if he eats 1 or 2 cups. I think it mostly has to do with the weather, it's been pretty humid and hot.
> 
> ...


I feed Max about a half a can twice a week. Keeps his coat really shiny. I think you'd have to feed quite a few cans to actually make him sick. Sardines are probably the most healthy fish you can eat or feed. They don't live long enough to accumulate heavy metals and other toxins like tuna and other large fish do.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

If he's starting to get picky about eating his kibble without the sardines, I would probably consider feeding the sardines completely separate from the kibble, as a sort of a special treat. 

My dogs are raw fed and each get one can of sardines 3x daily. Your dog will be getting some Omega 3s from his kibble, so you wouldn't need to feed as much. It certainly won't hurt, though.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I would start now giving him tough love. Tonight I would give him nothing but dry kibble. I know you have been trying to feed him 4 cups a day, since he probably won't touch it tonight, and you are breaking his pickiness, I would only mess with 1 cup per meal until he starts finishing it off. 

So tonight when you feed him dinner put down 1 cup of orijen down for him to eat. leave it down for 10 minutes, if at 10 minutes he has lost interest, or pays it no attention, take it up.

Until he eats his dinner, no sardines are fed. Right now he is holding out to see what else he can get out of you. Some dogs also prefer the crunch of the kibble, with nothing smushy about it. 

Tomorrow morning, put down one cup of kibble for breakfast. Leave it down for 10 minutes. If at the end of 10 minutes he isn't done or eating it, remove the food and put it away. 

A healthy dog won't starve himself and the most a dog will hold out (assuming nothing is wrong with the food) is 3 days. 


Once he starts eating his food consistently, you can add in the sardines on the side, or mixed in. But if starts getting picky, you need to keep them out until he is eating just the kibble.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

I figured I'd start tough love on him when I return from our vacation. I've had the hardest time feeding him since they day I got him. I've tried so many different brands of kibble, after going to a trainer and she suggested tough love, he literally went 4 days without touching his food.

I then started mixing in different canned foods, most of the time he'd eat it, some not. Then for awhile he was doing pretty good about eating, then he slowly started getting picky again, not eating for 1 or 2 days… just the past 2 months I've been giving sardines a couple times a week.

I haven't given him anything on his food all last night and today and he hasn't touched it. The past couple of days I've just been giving the sardines to him off a fork in the kitchen, no where near his food. I sometimes throw in raw pieces of meat and table scraps on his food, he likes those best - won't touch the kibble though.

It's going to take a lot of effort and time to get him to kick this habit of hating dry kibble. I'm going to try another brand when I get home, and really really try tough love. 

I just wanted a short term solution for this pickiness while he's at the kennel. I don't want him to be hungry, mixed with not seeing us for 11 days, in a strange place, etc.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish you luck as someone who previously dealt with a very picky, very stubborn dog that disliked kibble. I gave up and decided to feed raw.


----------

